# Shaving face for show



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I believe it is the bottom inside corner of the eyes or I remember reading from someone on here that some go even lower to get a different expression, but definitely not any higher(I think).


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Roxy, I believe it is the lower inside corners of the eyes. That is where we shave the upside down V from and I would imagine it would be the same if you are going straight across. That is what helps give them their expression.
_


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Roxy, I believe it is the lower inside corners of the eyes. That is where we shave the upside down V from and I would imagine it would be the same if you are going straight across. That is what helps give them their expression.
> _


could you explain this? Thanks!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Roxy, the important thing is to not shave *any* hair that should eventually go into a bubble. The groomer in CA (handler/judge) explained this to me when she gave Dexter his first puppy groom. She put the fear of God into me and he was quite beetle-browed by the time we were on the east coast and found another show groomer, LOL. But it's a lot easier to shave hair you don't need than grow hair you didn't mean to shave!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe it all depends on your dogs conformation. If your dog lacks foreface, then you'd want to go up a bit higher, but if it's adequate or a big long, then you'd come down lower. This is where the "^" comes into play. Grooming to minimize faults can make a dramatic difference in appearance even though some techniques are so subtle. 

This is the way it was explained to me by Ann Martin.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Cameo is 1000% right, as is Ann Martin. Every dog is different. Your dog's current face trim is not flattering, well the shaving is fine but the topknot gives his eyes a droopy look. But its/not hopeless. Just needs to grow out. With a proper tied up topknot, his face will go from sad to glad. If you don't choose a tied up head, then by growing a ledge which can be beveled, his eyes will simply look deep set and intense. 

Shaving from they eye to ear is a very crisp line. Depending on the eyes corn (up turned, level or down turned) ...Thoat area varies as well. Some dogs have tight skin and some have loose throat skin. You accentuate good tight skin and remember if you have looseskin, you have to STRETCH it to shave it. Its tricky but don't go too wide. To show a longer neck, shave 1/2 below adams apple, to disguise a mild ewe neck, shave a little above it.....the whole "trickery" in the RING bothers me immensely. For simple PET GROOMING, I love the art of grooming to make a pet look its absolute best


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Could someone explain me what is - upside down V? Some photo would be nice. Tnx


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cameo said:


> I believe it all depends on your dogs conformation. If your dog lacks foreface, then you'd want to go up a bit higher, but if it's adequate or a big long, then you'd come down lower. This is where the "^" comes into play. Grooming to minimize faults can make a dramatic difference in appearance even though some techniques are so subtle.
> 
> This is the way it was explained to me by Ann Martin.


Thanks Cameo 

I shaved her with a 30 we use a 40 on Enzo but , I think the 30 was good for her right now. I will post some pictures in a bit


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jelena said:


> Could someone explain me what is - upside down V? Some photo would be nice. Tnx


Aurak Standard Poodles, Standard Poodle puppies, Standard Poodle breeder Most of their dogs have it 

The straight across looks like this


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh now I get it, but honestly don't like it much hwell: .
I've never seen this kind of shaving on shows in my country, we all do the straight way.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It is not only the front that is important. The sides need special attention too. People often shave too far up. The line should correctly angle down from the back corner of the eye towards the ear. Pull the hair up on the sides and see how far the skin pulls up. You don't want to go high on the sides because it will look odd when you put the hair up in the topknot.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've accidently shaved too high on the sides like cbrand said on a client poodle.. though this was a pet cut, and with some fun scissoring you couldn't tell afterwards. :x Still got a big tip for that easy, sweet boy.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Aurak Standard Poodles, Standard Poodle puppies, Standard Poodle breeder Most of their dogs have it
> 
> The straight across looks like this


LOL!!!

That's Saffy's Litter Sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's one of Ann's bitches Gretchen. She's such a beauty and if you'll notice, her stop area is just a little above the bottom inside corners of her eyes. Just thought I'd add this one to the mix for comparison.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> That's Saffy's Litter Sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha I had no idea I found her googling 

Cameo thanks I will post pictures when I get home and you guys can tell me what you think !


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cameo said:


> Here's one of Ann's bitches Gretchen. She's such a beauty and if you'll notice, her stop area is just a little above the bottom inside corners of her eyes. Just thought I'd add this one to the mix for comparison.


I actually like this. It makes her look more feminine.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's one done at the Ann Martin Complete poodle seminar

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=30793147&id=1138174290&ref=fbx_album

As you can see here, this face was shaved in a SLIGHT arch, not straight across, but it's not a deep "^" 

feel free to browse the rest of my terrible photos on that album  I learned so much at that seminar


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok here is a pic

My sister used a 30 blade ( not a sharp one )


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cameo said:


> Here's one done at the Ann Martin Complete poodle seminar
> 
> Welcome to Facebook
> 
> ...


the link did not work hwell:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> the link did not work hwell:


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...45113744741_1138174290_30793147_6073186_n.jpg

Here ya go..

It will be, because you are not friends with Cameo (Renee) on


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Can I see the sides?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks Jak!! 

Cbrand, I went thru all my pics of that seminar and there are none that clearly show the side of the face. I am assuming you mean the line from the eye to the ear? 

Ann did explain this briefly and according to her (if I'm remembering correctly), the line will vary SLIGHTLY depending on conformation. A dog with higher set ears the line will be angled slightly DOWN and for lower set ears, it will be slightly up. IDEALLY it should be level with the outside corner of the eye and the top of the ear. The idea is to bring the eye away from the high or low set by offsetting the fault. Of course, it would NOT be a real obvious up or down angle, but just enough to create the illusion.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

here is her side 











I will try to take some more later , We did not do her feet I have to wait till my sister comes back from yellowstone.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> here is her side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now see I think that is too high because when you pull the hair up (as it will be in the topknot, it ends up looking like the hair line is above the eye. I think the line should be brought down and angled slightly downward as it travels to the ear.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Cbrand is right. It's a tiny bit too high and angle it. You have time to grow it


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

This is how I do it


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

lol, and this would be a perfect example of being shaved too high!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

jak said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> *That's Saffy's Litter Sister!!!!!!!!!!!!! *




Jak:

SOOOOO pretty !!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice, Jelena, thanks for showing that.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

The line is correct on the puppy, I had to hold her head with one hand and pull up her hair to you could see it and the with my right had manage to take picture lol 

its not above her eye at all just looks like that since I stretched it upward. 
If I can get my bf to take pictures later I will post more pics


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> lol, and this would be a perfect example of being shaved too high!


yeah she does not look like this at all lmao 

Nice dog tho


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

But Roxy, if that's your hand pulling the line up, what will happen when her topknot it tied up for a show and IT pulls the line up too? Better too low so you can tweak it, than too high and have to try grow those edges back in!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> But Roxy, if that's your hand pulling the line up, what will happen when her topknot it tied up for a show and IT pulls the line up too? Better too low so you can tweak it, than too high and have to try grow those edges back in!!


I guess I am not getting what you guys mean ... I never pull enzo's top knot that tight in where his skins taunt and moving upwards?

So I should shave below the eye so it will looks eye level in top knot ? that just is not making since especially when every one told me to shave at eye ...
We shaved her the same Enzo is and his line is never above his eye either.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> here is her side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See how ****** her eyes are I never pull top knots up that tight lol


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I never do Paris' topknot tight enough to pull the skin up either, but I don't know how show ones are done so was going by Cbrands comment of "I think that is too high because when you pull the hair up (as it will be in the topknot)" lol! I think then it's just the photo making it look worse than it is; if the photo isn't an accurate representation of where the line actually goes then it's a bit useless for guiding as to where it should be. LOL!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought the same thing - line is high up 'cause skin is stretched with topknot, but when I saw the photo again now can see it is in fact a bit higher than it should be, line is definitely higher than outer corner of the eye.


----------

